# Some of my work, paint and powdercoat



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

royalcoatingsli.com is my site I am still working on. 

I work full time at an Autobody Shop. 
I Powder Coat, Polish . Paint and Detail on the side through my company royalcoatingsli.com 

Please do not ask me for quotes in this thread, I'm simply displaying some of my work. 
When this thread was created I was playing around with powdercoating on the side, and now since have invested in professional equipment. Like everything it is a learning experience. 

My friend bought an engine cover for an Audi... wanted it on this Golf R 

















































Honda CM 400 Gas tank Painted Porsche GT3 Signal Green 









Painted at my house in my barn with PPG Single Stage 


















Another Single Stage job this on my Scirocco 










Powercoated with Cream from Powder by the Pound 
Using a Harbor Freight Powdercoating gun 

Now I'm bored, I'll update with some more pics when I'm bored


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

Looks good! Which single stage are you using? MTK?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Shopline lol bottom of the barrel


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

Omni MTK isn't a big step up :laugh: That's the stuff I spray, but it's usually flattened for chassis parts. That stuff looks great for single stage sprayed in a barn!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Hosting went dead  on these pictures


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

prom king said:


> Another Single Stage job this on my Scirocco


Great work! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

CC Hood









Sanded/Smooth Scirocco 2 Tail lights cleared


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Powder Chrome Hood Hinge









Crack in the corner of a used Audi TT Bumper









Hot staple repaired 

















After SEM problem plastic and some evercoat bodyfiller .... then some primmer


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Candy Purple 



















SICCKKK BROOO 

Lots of motorcycle parts for a Kawasaki 636


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

636 Stunt tank,


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## Ender92 (Jan 31, 2013)

Your work looks awsome dude!:heart::thumbup:


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

old greenhouse converted to shop or was that intentional for lighting? interesting idea either way. and of corse very nice work!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Old greenhouse, converted.


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

Good work man!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Been busy over the last two weeks doing this.








Masked for Primer








Primed
Blocked then Re-Primed.

Then Sealed

























Based




















































This weekend is the bodykit


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

can i send you a v/c lol !


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## dmonday (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## MaSeDoGG (Jan 22, 2004)

Your work looks great! 

I've been browsing around b/c I need some input. I am working on a set of BBS RC's. I thought they were shot peened, but they may just be media blasted. They have a dull textured aluminum finish. 
If I spray clear of this will it stick? And will it look good? 

Otherwise, if I spray them silver, do I need to primer? Or, will paint stick to textured/ cleaned aluminum, and then clear over that. 

Thanks


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

good job dude your work looks amazing :thumbup:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks , after the vinyl wrapping. In these pictures they look red. However it's more of an orangey red.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

MaSeDoGG said:


> Your work looks great!
> 
> I've been browsing around b/c I need some input. I am working on a set of BBS RC's. I thought they were shot peened, but they may just be media blasted. They have a dull textured aluminum finish.
> If I spray clear of this will it stick? And will it look good?
> ...


 It's hard to say without looking at them. 
But it's always best to prime when you can. Priming gives you a nice uniform surface to work with, a tint-able color to get better color coverage, and piece of mind that nothings going to pop up and surprise you, 
I would have them blasted again or you scuff them with paper very well, prime, and then paint/clear.... I don't like to do things twice, there's nothing worse than a redo.


----------



## DunKeL GraU (Jul 12, 2008)

Very nice work. I may have to bring my wheels to you for some P/C. Are you located in Hampton Bays?


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

what do you use for equipment? is this your job or just something on the side because from your first post it sounds like you claim to be making it up as you go alone haha.

i ask because this **** looks bad ass


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

sardo_67 said:


> what do you use for equipment? is this your job or just something on the side because from your first post it sounds like you claim to be making it up as you go alone haha.
> 
> i ask because this **** looks bad ass


I run an Autbody shop, I powdercoat on the side at my shop at home.

















Chrome Powdercoated 1.8t Manifold

















Almost finished Scirocco, minus the BBS Rims.


----------



## eg6721 (Oct 8, 2007)

prom king said:


>


Great work. Wish I came across more people like you at the bodyshops i've been at. Any plans for some of those cars in the back? I see a lot of potential.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

Have you had any long term experience with the chrome powder losing its original "chromeness" on piece for the engine


----------



## Dirty_Dubbin (Oct 24, 2011)

im very interested in how you did those rocco tails???


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

vwturbowolf said:


> Have you had any long term experience with the chrome powder losing its original "chromeness" on piece for the engine


Yes, it turns a little yellow over time.

And a lot of sanding and tinted clear on the rocco tails


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Oh it's there one thing I learned... it's I should be posting highly edited photos with saturated lighting and high contrast so everything looks different in person.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Painted another Vespa


























New Spot Repair gun


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Powdercoated Red Hammertone Valve cover.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Bang


















2010 Lexus HS


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Strut bar for my Scirocco.
Gold Translucent two stage powder from Prismatic, with Super Chrome under

Haven't done much custom work, it's been super busy at the bodyshop for now.
I have a bunch of stuff to powder, and do for winter projects.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Haven't been powdercoating much because I had spine surgery last month. I can't lift more than 20 pounds. 
So I bought a gold plating kit from Caswell 



























MK1 Autohaus Plastic Door Handles with the inserts I plated










Slowly trying to dip and plate ever bolt and hoseclamp. 
(the strut bar is now translucent gold) and a couple of the brackets will be translucent gold too not copper.


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

prom king said:


> Haven't been powdercoating much because I had spine surgery last month. I can't lift more than 20 pounds.
> So I bought a gold plating kit from Caswell
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome work man.

Good luck with your back recovery. This is something I think is in my future and I'm only 28. I have some lower back problems where my legs give out sometimes and upper neck issues that lead to really bad neck cramps and headaches. Not the best career to be in when it comes to safety.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

vwturbowolf said:


> Awesome work man.
> 
> Good luck with your back recovery. This is something I think is in my future and I'm only 28. I have some lower back problems where my legs give out sometimes and upper neck issues that lead to really bad neck cramps and headaches. Not the best career to be in when it comes to safety.


Thanks man, I was just cleared to return to normal duties last Friday by my Neurosurgeon :thumbup: You're the same age as me, and your symptoms sound a lot like mine before my leg decided to go cold fish numb... I would get checked out by a doctor, and wouldn't recommend doing what I did... and waiting for it to get better on it's own.. I almost paralyzed my self. 

On a positive note, I've been polishing a few things for a customer. 









Before









After


----------



## RIP EP3 (Sep 2, 2005)

How does the chrome powder coat work? Looks awesome


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

RIP EP3 said:


> How does the chrome powder coat work? Looks awesome


Must be cleared, and then it turns more silver.
It's mostly used as a reflective base for candy colors.

2014 Subaru Wreck

























2012 Ford F350 Pearl White
















New Side Panel , repair on the right rear door, and blend the front door. 3 stage pearl white.


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

your paint work is awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Uh oh plowing accident...


























































I love snow plowing accidents.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Powdercoated Super Durable Wet Black


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## BarryV1 (Jun 12, 2013)

prom king said:


> I run an Autbody shop, I powdercoat on the side at my shop at home.


More pics of the wife :thumbup:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

If you didn't delete Facebook, you could friend her 

















BBS Slant Lips Powdercoated Lazer Rootbeer









Boring Accord Paint the side.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Yellow metallic 16v manifold

















Moar BBS


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

How I got the wheels.








Assembled, torqued and ready to be sealed.

















Installed









Custom Reservoir 
Welds smoothed down and ready for polishing

































RS'S Before








RS'S After


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Audi Quantum Headlight Buckets + Frames 
textured black powdercoat












































Satin black powdercoat


----------



## jrfeatherman (May 2, 2014)

prom king said:


> Painted another Vespa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have you ever used a lvlp gun? not much info on them but saw couple videos of people using them. just asking just to get your opinion on them if you used one or have one

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Used QTR on a Buick lol






























































I should really take more pictures, and also find hosting that isn't expiring lol


----------



## fopeano (Mar 3, 2002)

Really enjoyed looking at your work. I suck so much at painting.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Love your work as well. Why did you decide to do a single stage paint job instead on your rocco?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

1broknrado said:


> Love your work as well. Why did you decide to do a single stage paint job instead on your rocco?


I'm a moron. 
When I first did the bay I had no intentions with going as far as I did with the car. It was just a " refresh "

This winter I am shaving the bay, and redoing everything.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

Awesome work :thumbup:


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

prom king said:


> RS'S After


Now that's one hot RS! :thumbup: Keep up the good work. Hopefully I'll find a body guy that's as good as you.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

prom king said:


> I'm a moron.
> When I first did the bay I had no intentions with going as far as I did with the car. It was just a " refresh "
> 
> This winter I am shaving the bay, and redoing everything.



Do you think a DIY home paint job is best to do in single stage? I've painted a few cars with some harbor freight equip and it didn't look TERRIBLE, but it wasn't amazing quality. Was thinking, if I do my body work and spray like 6 coat of single stage on there, I can wetsand any imperfections out. Is there any real benefit to a single vs two stage?


----------



## -KILLSWITCH- (Jan 21, 2013)

.


----------

